# Gold Recovery



## Yash (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi,
I have metal which contain 10% gold, 10% silver, 70% copper, 5% iron and 5% zinc.
Please anybody tell me the process to recover this gold.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yash said:


> Hi,
> I have metal which contain 10% gold, 10% silver, 70% copper, 5% iron and 5% zinc.
> Please anybody tell me the process to recover this gold.



Do you want to just have that gold or do you want to know what you are doing?
If you want just gold you will be better suited to have it refined by somebody. If you plan or want to do it yourself start with reading Hoke`s book and this post too:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873


----------



## Yash (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks for help. I want to do this at home. Please mail the process to recover gold at [[email protected]][/url] or post on this


----------



## nickvc (Jan 25, 2012)

Yash said:


> thanks for help. I want to do this at home. Please mail the process to recover gold at [[email protected]][/url] or post on this




I know your new on the forum so I will put this gently...we do not hold your hand on here,you need to do the necessary reading and studying yourself, it's all here, it's free and you can do this.
To get you started read the safety section, C.M.Hoke and the forum handbooks, free as download off many members signature lines, and your half way there.
The chemicals your going to need to use are all dangerous and safety is our first concern, we are not been funny or awkward we just want you to be able to recover your values and be safe.


----------



## Yash (Jan 25, 2012)

i have the experience of 2-3 years and friendly about the chemical names. i have already read many books and known the precaution and safety measures.
so, kindly post the process to recover gold. as soon as possible.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 25, 2012)

Yash said:


> i have the experience of 2-3 years and friendly about the chemical names. i have already read many books and known the precaution and safety measures.
> so, kindly post the process to recover gold. as soon as possible.




If you have read the necessary books you don't need the process posted, this sort if material is a no brainer for anyone used to refining.
Do you homework and read.
I could tell you so could Patnor and virtually everyone who has read Hoke.... What's the point if you don't understand the process or why we would do it that way. We can't be there to put right the variables that exist in most processes and I'm sure no one has the time to be on call 24/7 to answer the next batch of questions.
If you want tuition I'm sure someone will happily provide that service at a cost.
No one gets paid on here to provide information but if you can be bothered to read it's all there for free.


----------



## Yash (Jan 25, 2012)

nickvc,
i have the fear that my gold will be lost.
So,i want the right way from the experts.
can you tell me the process or you may referr me to another person who is expert in gold recovery


----------



## nickvc (Jan 25, 2012)

Hash I have given you the best advice....read it's laid out here for free.
Your gold is going no where unless you lose it.
If you want someone to refine it for you and pay the charges there's members on here from all over the world who can do that.
If you want to do this yourself and not pay the advice remains the same, read Hoke.


----------



## Yash (Jan 25, 2012)

i don't want to read books, search the process, etc. because i want to save my time. and if i read books, search, etc. may i not get the right process which recovery gold from this type of metal.


----------



## Yash (Jan 25, 2012)

can anybody show me the link for my answer.


----------



## butcher (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't want to read books, search the process, etc. because I want to save my time. And if I read books, search, etc. may i not get the right process which recovery gold from this type of metal.


Then sell your material as it is to a refiner, who has spent his time to read the book.

They are telling you it is not something someone can just tell you, like to mix flour water and soda and cook a biscuit, there is much to learn first, and can you tell me how to make stannous chloride and its purpose?

What fumes are produced?

What wastes are produced and how will you deal with these dangerous chemicals?

If you do not want to spend the time to learn, then you really do not want to know, you just want easy money, to get that sell your material to a refiner.

If you wish to learn we can point you towards where to begin and what books to read first.
We can also help you with something, you do not understand in these books.

Today you ask about this material, tomorrow you will have a different material, would we have to write the whole Hoke book for you to read, because that is the processes you need to know, why should I have to re-type her book it is already written by a person better qualified than me.

You will find link to your answer, in book section look for Hoke's book download and read it or sell your materials. 

another option find a simple process on internet create a dangerous solution that will not work come, back to us and ask us how to get your gold back, and we will tell you again to read the book.


----------



## Yash (Jan 25, 2012)

butcher said:


> Then sell your material as it is to a refiner, who has spent his time to read the book.


 hey.... You take my post in otherways.
i have also spend my time in learning and reading books.
But i don't want to repeat in again.
i was recovered the gold many times, but they are having 60%-80% gold.
and this time the quantity of gold was minor.
So, i just want advice for doing it in right way.
i want to do this from my hands.

if You are telling me to read this book.
so please send me that page from the book which contain my answer


----------



## butcher (Jan 25, 2012)

Yash, so you already know how to refine gold.

Since this is already low very low karat gold inquartering is not needed, I would burn off any oils or trash, hammer flat or pour shot, treat with HNO3, settle, decant (recover silver from this filtered solution), wash gold powders, dissolve gold powders,filter and precipitate gold, then re-refine them again.

I have not written proceedure in detail but you can fill in the smaller details needed.



chapter 5 of Hokes is a good one (page 33), but when I refine I do not just use certain pages, I use information I gain from the book as a whole.

have you read Hokes? most of this should be familiar then.


----------



## qst42know (Jan 25, 2012)

Tell me, Tell me NOW. :roll: 



> So, i just want advice for doing it in right way.
> i want to do this from my hands.
> if You are telling me to read this book.
> so please send me that page from the book which contain my answer



Read them, Read them ALL.


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 25, 2012)

Yash said:


> i don't want to read books, search the process, etc. because i want to save my time. and if i read books, search, etc. may i not get the right process which recovery gold from this type of metal.



I'm sure you've heard the saying "time is money". If you're out to make a quick rupee then send your gold to a refiner or have someone else do the work for you. If not, you will HAVE to do the research. You either lose time or money but you can't have it both ways. Here's another one... "You can't have your cake and eat it too."


----------



## Yash (Jan 25, 2012)

can i raise the percentage of Au by converting Cu into Au.


----------



## publius (Jan 25, 2012)

Yash said:


> can i raise the percentage of Au by converting Cu into Au.


Sorry Yash. Only lead with the proper application of the clearest Philosopher's Stone can be converted to gold. [/sarcasm] :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Yash (Jan 25, 2012)

you say that "The best way to test something is to
squeeze it, slowly, until it breaks." means what?


----------



## Smack (Jan 25, 2012)

IP check?


----------



## Yash (Jan 25, 2012)

what? IP


----------



## butcher (Jan 25, 2012)

Can I raise the percentage of Au by converting Cu into Au.

I assume you’re having trouble with English, and also may be using interpreter, and you know you cannot change copper into gold. (Funny guy’s they make magic joke).
But I felt that you mean to raise gold content, and lower copper to gold ratio.

There is no reason to raise the percentage of gold in this material (it would just be a fine powder after nitric).

This material can also be used to lower the gold content of other gold, If you had some other gold that you needed to lower the karat of to 1/4 gold), as around 6K is best to try for, or about 1/4 gold,(1/4 = 6k/24k).

You have 10/100 = 1/10 gold, this being less than quarter, somewhere around 2.5 karat 

As long as it is less than 6K, or one-quarter parts gold, you should not have trouble, also your silver is a fairly low content.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## ericrm (Jan 25, 2012)

take a knif and remove manualy everything that doesnt shine yellow


----------



## Yash (Jan 26, 2012)

My metal contain the following metals:-
10% gold
10% silver
70% Copper
5% Iron
5% lead
If i take 10 gms of this metal for recovering gold.

i will mixed this metal with 4 gms of copper.
then i treat with nitric. 
then the gold ppt will settle down.
dissolve this ppt in aqua regia.
add urea.
add HH.

can i get my gold back with this process.
OR
there is a correction in this process.
OR
if any body know the other better process.
Please tell me.
If any minor or major suggestion. tell me


----------



## 4metals (Jan 26, 2012)

I would suggest trying to dissolve the alloy in a mixture of half distilled water and half 70% nitric acid. The metals listed should dissolve away leaving the gold behind (heat will likely benefit you here). When you collect enough of the gold (which has yet to be dissolved) you can process it in aqua regia. If your description of the metals in the alloy is correct, you should be able to digest it without cutting it with copper.


----------



## martyn111 (Jan 26, 2012)

4metals said:


> I would suggest trying to dissolve the alloy in a mixture of half distilled water and half 70% nitric acid. The metals listed should dissolve away leaving the gold behind (heat will likely benefit you here). When you collect enough of the gold (which has yet to be dissolved) you can process it in aqua regia. If your description of the metals in the alloy is correct, you should be able to digest it without cutting it with copper.




May I also add that you can recover the silver from the nitric acid by cementation with copper sheet after you have decanted the solution away from the gold


----------



## publius (Jan 26, 2012)

Feeding trolls??? He does not want to learn he wants to "get it and go." He has stated as much. Telling him to use nitric acid without identifying the dangers is not the best for him or other new members. Again he has only expressed and interest in being spoon fed a sufficient amount of information to satisfy his greed for gold.

This is not aimed at any forum member, just a general comment.


----------



## Yash (Jan 26, 2012)

4metals said:


> I would suggest trying to dissolve the alloy in a mixture of half distilled water and half 70% nitric acid. The metals listed should dissolve away leaving the gold behind (heat will likely benefit you here). When you collect enough of the gold (which has yet to be dissolved) you can process it in aqua regia. If your description of the metals in the alloy is correct, you should be able to digest it without cutting it with copper.


 is the small percentage of gold or presence of other metals stops recovering gold?


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 26, 2012)

Yash said:


> i don't want to read books, search the process, etc. because i want to save my time. and if i read books, search, etc. may i not get the right process which recovery gold from this type of metal.



Yash,
Look at these numbers,
Joined: January 24th, 2012, 4:21 am
Last visited:	January 26th, 2012, 9:21 am
You have been a member here for 29 hours.

Now it would have taken only 1 hour to completely read Hokes chapter on refining gold and then you would have learned you could just put your metal straight into nitric acid to remove all metals in your description.
The nitric acid will dissolve all the silver, copper, iron and zinc. But it will not dissolve the gold.
You filter off the liquid and process the remaining gold powder as you feel fit to.
Also you add a piece of copper in the leftover nitric acid solution to recover any silver in it.

If you were not so lazy to read you could be looking at a nice gold button right now instead of getting mad that I said you are just lazy. 
READ the book
Tom C.

edit: I apologize in advance to anyone that didn't like my choice of words.


----------



## publius (Jan 26, 2012)

niteliteone said:


> Yash said:
> 
> 
> > i don't want to read books, search the process, etc. because i want to save my time. and if i read books, search, etc. may i not get the right process which recovery gold from this type of metal.
> ...



niteliteone: OUTSTANDING reply!


----------



## Smack (Jan 26, 2012)

Tom, great choice of words for someone that takes words of advice from the people that obviously hold the knowledge he seeks and then throws it back at them with I don't want to...


----------



## Yash (Jan 26, 2012)

if i mix 4gms of gold in the metal.can it raise the percentage of gold. if the percentage of gold raise to 50% .so it would be easy to recover.


----------



## joem (Jan 26, 2012)

Yash. Your making my head spin. Stop and listen to what people are telling you before you hurt yourself.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 26, 2012)

Smack said:


> IP check?



I think this guy is just yanking our chain.
I second the IP check

Tom C.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Yash said:


> if i mix 4gms of gold in the metal.can it raise the percentage of gold. if the percentage of gold raise to 50% .so it would be easy to recover.



Sure, why not just add enough gold to bring the percentage up to 99.9%?
That is the easy way to refine gold. 

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 27, 2012)

This appears to be a classic case of a reader having something in mind, and will have no part of having it taken from him, wrong as it may be. 

We can lead them to water, but we can't make them drink. If they refuse, let them go thirsty. Do not waste your valuable time trying to make someone understand when they're already way, way, way too clever to hear anything but that which they hope to hear. 

Harold


----------



## Yash (Jan 27, 2012)

i am new in this site. i had conversation with intelligent people some taunting me and some clear my many confustion.


----------



## Jason1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sure this isn't donttreadonme?


----------



## Yash (Jan 27, 2012)

is gold have non-metal impurities also?


----------



## Geo (Jan 27, 2012)

if it has been melted, it will not have organic contamination. you should study more.


----------



## Yash (Jan 27, 2012)

if a metal contain 1% gold .is it is possible to recover gold


----------



## nickvc (Jan 28, 2012)

Yash said:


> if a metal contain 1% gold .is it is possible to recover gold




Simple answer, yes. Is it commercially viable? Unless we know the composition of the alloy it's a guessing game and very much volume dependant, if you have 10 grams is it worth it...if you have 10 kilos well now that's worth chasing after.
Yash I have suggested before you do your reading...at least read Hoke it really will give you the answers to many of the questions you ask.


----------



## Yash (Jan 28, 2012)

when i put my metal in nitric(50%).
. After the reaction completes i get nothing. why?


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 28, 2012)

How much reading have you done so far? This is exactly what we've been trying to get across to you. Without doing any reading and research you will be asking questions and posting pictures every step of the way. No one's going to hold your hand here.


----------



## Yash (Jan 28, 2012)

i don't want to hold your hands. don't give useless advice.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 28, 2012)

Yash said:


> i don't want to hold your hands. don't give useless advice.



You will be lucky to get any further advice. 
You don't listen to what you have already been told.

Jim


----------



## Yash (Jan 28, 2012)

answer only what i ask.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 28, 2012)

Yash said:


> answer only what i ask.



I vote that you get the boot. You have a bad attitude problem. And this thread will wind up being the longest on the forum, and you still won't get it. You need to stop playing games.

Jim


----------



## Yash (Jan 28, 2012)

WARNING: DON'T WRITE ANY THING ABOUT ME.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 28, 2012)

Yash said:


> WARNING: DON'T WRITE ANY THING ABOUT ME.



Yup, bad attitude problem.

Jim


----------



## Yash (Jan 28, 2012)

wanna combat?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 28, 2012)

Yash said:


> wanna combat?



Download a copy of Hoke's book to read before you get booted so you will be able to get your answers.

Jim


----------



## slickdogg (Jan 28, 2012)

Yash
view all the links below that should keep you busy for a while


----------



## Geo (Jan 28, 2012)

Yash seems to be using a translator program, combat? another word for fight. obviously there's a language problem here. 

Yash, we are all trying to help you. there are certain things you must do in order for anyone to be able to help you. 

you must gain an understanding of what it is you want to do, without this understanding you will never be able to do what people advise you to do.

can you download this book? http://tinyurl.com/mfnyhs

if you can download it, can you translate it?

try not to get upset and try not to ask many questions until you can understand the way the processes work.


----------



## joem (Jan 28, 2012)

I think you did not have much gold to start with and what you did dissolved is so small you can't see it to get it. I don't think translation is the problem either.


----------



## ericrm (Jan 28, 2012)

i vote to test the translation probleme
thas man goth a timny willly ,hes mouther love me longgg time


----------



## Palladium (Jan 28, 2012)

Usually i don't say much but i'm starting to feel like Harold here. Even thought the man may or may not have a translation problem and though he just may or just may not be combative is no reason to poke fun at the guy or provoke the situation to escalate. I've been meaning to post something related to the way i have seen things start to develop over a period of time but i just haven't gotten to it so maybe this will suffice. 


http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=12681&p=127587#p127587


----------



## eeTHr (Jan 28, 2012)

Note: The word "wanna" is _*not*_ in any translator, but it *is* popular "kiddie hacker" jargon.


----------



## joem (Jan 28, 2012)

eeTHr said:


> Note: The word "wanna" is _*not*_ in any translator, but it *is* popular "kiddie hacker" jargon.



eeTHr, I like your sig line but I would add

Remember, neither the hospital nor the morgue are interesting. Only finalresting


----------



## butcher (Jan 28, 2012)

Palladium,

I agree 99.999% with you, seems like winter time, when it is cold, the forum also gets a chill also(kids have to play inside).

I will post what Harold has said:



“If they value their presence here, they'll damned well get on with doing so. I'm about to chop a few heads. 

The next guy (moron) that opens his fat yeep with any kind of insult or left handed "compliment" is getting axed. There will be no further taunting of ANYONE. 

What the hell is wrong with some of you guys? Eight million comedians out of work, and you're trying to be funny? "

Harold

We do not know whether Yash from India, is having hard time understanding, or is someone up to no good, I will try to help anybody who works to help themselves, I will not play games, If I feel someone is trying to play games, they will not get me feeding it, our moderators, are well qualified to keep our forum running smoothly, it is a lot of work for them, and we as members should help them by not giving them more work, these are very busy men, who are working too hard already, lets all have respect for our moderators and our forum to help keep it running smoothly.

I have tried to help Yash, and if I see he is not playing games, and not here to stir up trouble, and see he is reading and working to help himself, I will help him as much as I can, if not I will just spend my time helping others or learning myself. (problems well the moderators will take them on).


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 28, 2012)

Well I feel that he is playing with everybody, and if he isn't his words and attitude are a problem he needs to work on. There is a point of being too nice to people that step all over you.

I won't say any more in this guy's posts. But I am usually a good judge of character, and can usually pick the members that don't last around here. You have my guess on Yash. I am not making fun of him, but calling him on his rude behavior.

Jim


----------



## glondor (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, language barrier or not something is not right here. Jimdoc is right in my opinion.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 28, 2012)

Yash said:


> when i put my metal in nitric(50%).. After the reaction completes i get nothing. why?



Yash,
You have posted 2 different alloys earlier. 
Which one is dissolved into the 50% nitric acid in the picture?



> Yash, from: January 24th, 2012, 4:33 am
> Hi,
> I have metal which contain 10% gold, 10% silver, 70% copper, 5% iron and 5% zinc.
> Please anybody tell me the process to recover this gold


Or,



> Yash, from: January 26th, 2012, 9:17 am
> My metal contain the following metals:-
> 10% gold
> 10% silver
> ...



Has all the metal dissolved?
Leaving only powder in the bottom of the glass.

If complete then carefully decant liquid. (remove the liquid through a filter into another container)

This liquid will contain almost all of the copper, silver, iron and zink/lead. If you add more copper to this liquid you can recover your silver.

With the powder still in the first container rinse with water to remove any colored liquid but not any solids or powder. These are your gold.

After rinsing the gold powder add a small amount of HCl to cover the powder 100ml (3to4mm) then with a dropper add 2 to 3ml nitric acid. Add a little heat (60 to 70C) 

The solution should start to dissolve the powders in the beaker. Should turn yellow color.

When you have done this tell me what has happened and show a picture and I will help more after I see the picture

Completely understand what I told you before you do it. If you don’t understand or have a question ask it before you follow these instructions.
I will wait for your answer.
Tom C.


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 28, 2012)

niteliteone said:


> Completely understand what I told you before you do it. If you don’t understand or have a question ask it before you follow these instructions.



Not trying to start any trouble here but... why give the process in the first place? It's clear that Yash is looking for the quick and easy. He is without a doubt going to try this.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 28, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> niteliteone said:
> 
> 
> > Completely understand what I told you before you do it. If you don’t understand or have a question ask it before you follow these instructions.
> ...



Well he did finally do as me and a couple of others told him would work in the beginning.
So I feel if he is truely wanting to learn I would offer a partial set of instructions and see if he would follow them. That is why I asked for the picture of the results.

I'm still on the fence as to his intentions here. (check my first post to him on page 1)
But if it is just a language barrier I would like to find a way to overcome it. That was why the instructions were clearly written so to translate easy if needed.

If this doesn't work I will then know which side of the fence I belong on.

Tom C.

P.S. No trouble felt.


----------



## Yash (Jan 28, 2012)

i don't playing any games.


----------



## glondor (Jan 28, 2012)

Then why are you playing games. What is your goal?


----------



## Yash (Jan 29, 2012)

you take my feeling as game and was not responsible for it.


----------



## Smack (Jan 29, 2012)

Yash said:


> i don't want to read books, search the process, etc. because i want to save my time. and if i read books, search, etc. may i not get the right process which recovery gold from this type of metal.



I was done at this point. "I don't want to" is the wrong thing to say to the person whom you just asked for help. Stop posting here and let him do what he will.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 30, 2012)

Yash said:


> you take my feeling as game and was not responsible for it.


You would be far better served to provide information that will help those who try to give you decent guidance, and stop being so damned defiant. 

I'm about to the end of my patience here. You, sir, are rude to those who try to help you. If you can't respond kindly, you're not going to last much longer. Comments such as this:


> WARNING: DON'T WRITE ANY THING ABOUT ME.


are not acceptable on this forum. You are not a moderator, you are a reader. Behave accordingly, and leave the discipline to those of us who have been assigned. If you have an issue with a fellow member, file a complaint with one or more of the moderators. Do not post antagonistic comments. 

Do you understand me? 

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Jan 30, 2012)

My replies to this thread have I hope all been pointing Yash in the direction of doing some of the necessary reading so that he knows himself what to do with the materials he's asking about and save him time and expense trying to refine worthless material. If the metal he dissolved in nitric has nothing left undissolved there was no gold there in the first place, that's where testing comes into the picture to know what your actually working with. We could spend the next month going back and forth with various materials and suggesting all the methods he could use but will he ever learn anything. 
The purpose of the forum as I see it is to educate those interested in recovering and or refining precious metals to an acceptable level and safely, to do this studying the recommended books and spending time reading threads on the forum that relate to the process or material to be worked on gives a good insight into what to expect and why. Those that won't will never make a good refiner and will more than likely fail at every attempt or will lose the values and more posts and threads will appear asking the same old time worn questions wheres my gold, made a big mess what do I do next?
My advice here mains the same as in my first post. 
Read.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks, Nick. Very welll stated. 

Harold


----------



## Yash (Feb 26, 2012)

i have solvent cald sodium auri cyanide so how to extract au from that solvent , plz reply asap


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yash said:


> i have solvent cald sodium auri cyanide so how to extract au from that solvent , plz reply asap



First and foremost say again, what do you have?


----------



## Yash (Feb 26, 2012)

it contain gold and silver.


----------



## butcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Yash.
"(solvent cald sodium auri cyanide)"

I understand the auri cyanide (gold cyanide), but do not understand the word "cald", could you explain its meaning? or could it be translated wrong?


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 26, 2012)

Maybe a bad translation of the word "called"

Just a thought
Tom C.


----------



## Yash (Feb 27, 2012)

sorry it is called


----------



## joem (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi all
This is the question pm'd to me by yash

" have solvent called sodium auri
cyanide so how to extract au from that
solvent , plz reply asap"

Does anyone know the answer? I don't.


----------



## spiderman (Feb 28, 2012)

electrolysis


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 28, 2012)

Yash said:


> i have solvent cald sodium auri cyanide so how to extract au from that solvent , plz reply asap



I normally don't answer posts that demand information ASAP but I'll make an exception. It's like saying, "I woke up this morning and decided I wanted to be a gold refiner. Drop everything and tell me everything I need to know - RIGHT NOW!" Using the word "please" doesn't count much in that case. Drop the ASAP if you want answers. You'll get them when you get them and not sooner. We're all busy people.

I assume you're saying that you have a solution with sodium gold cyanide dissolved in it and you want to recover the gold. Correct me if I'm wrong. The following will work with potassium or sodium gold cyanide plating solutions. However, if you've made a mistake and the solution is actually sodium gold sulfite, a common compound used in some gold plating baths, it won't work. I would strongly suggest trying a small sample before working the entire lot, to make sure you have the process down. *I might note that, if the solution is a commercial gold stripper of a certain type, such as Technistrip Au or certain ACR strippers, the zinc process below will not work. Neither will electrolysis, to any great extent.* No matter what you have, I'm not a big fan of electrolysis for this purpose, since you'll likely never get all the gold out. When the gold concentration starts to get low, you start splitting water at the cathode. This progressively lowers the gold deposition efficiency and, at some point, no gold is depositing.

Assuming it is really sodium gold cyanide:

(1) Check the pH. If it's less than 12, raise it to 12 with sodium hydroxide. This is very important to prevent the evolution of the extremely toxic hydrogen cyanide gas during the process. It shouldn't take much sodium hydroxide. Try not to use an excess. After adjusting the pH to 12, add about 5 g/l of sodium or potassium cyanide if you have it handy. The cyanide addition usually isn't necessary but, in some cases, it makes the gold precipitation go more smoothly. If there are any salts formed in the original solution, they can contain gold. Heat the solution to about 70C, with stirring, to hopefully dissolve these salts. Allow to cool.

(2) With stirring, add zinc powder slowly, in increments. I prefer 325 mesh "zinc dust". If possible, don't use zinc powder any finer than 325 mesh and don't use any that contains cab-o-sil, a silica anti-clumping agent. If the zinc dust has "clumped", break it up before using. I use a small squeeze-type flour sifter for this. In most cases, it will take about 1 gram of zinc per gram of gold. Try to find a stirrer that lifts the solution. The last time I did this (a couple of months ago - in a 10 gallon container), I used an actual small cheap rubber toilet plunger with a wooden handle. A prop-type power stirrer is the best. When you first add a little zinc, you should notice that, as you bring the precipitated powder to the surface with the stirrer, it will usually be a brown color (gold). As you add more zinc (a gray color), the color of the powder raised by the stirrer will start to turn gray. When it first becomes fully gray, stop adding zinc.

(3) Hang a zinc bar in the solution and allow the precipitate to settle overnight. The zinc bar helps prevent any gold from re-dissolving.

(4) Separate most of the liquid from the settled solids by siphoning and/or dipping out the solution carefully.

(5) Filter the solids and rinse several times with hot water. The rinsing is very important in order to remove any traces of cyanide.

(6) Transfer the filter paper and the solids to a plastic bucket. Cover the solids with distilled water, Stir with a rod a little to break everything up.

(7) *UNDER A FUME HOOD*, add a small amount of nitric acid. You should see an immediate reaction and some red fumes. When the reaction dies down, stir a bit and add a little more nitric. Repeat until a small addition of nitric produces no reaction. Keep all the nitric solutions and rinses and combine. Put some lengths of copper tubing or heavy solid copper wire in the nitric solution for silver recovery.

(8) Allow to cool. Filter, rinse well, and dissolve the gold residue in aqua regia. The aqua regia process has been covered over and over on the forum. You'll have to search that out yourself.

*NOTE#1:* On the initial problem on processing the alloy (10Au, 10Ag, 70Cu, 5Fe, 5Zn or Pb). As 4metals and others have said, everything on this list, except the gold, will dissolve in 50/50 nitric acid. The only possible problem I see is that, with the gold at 10%, some of the remaining gold might be colloidal. This can cause settling and/or filtering difficulties. With all that copper, zinc, and silver in it, the reaction will probably generate enough heat to dissolve most of it. At the end, however, I would transfer the undissolved solids (gold, mainly) to a beaker, add a little fresh 50/50 nitric, and heat it to dissolve that last bit. Filter and rinse the solids and put them through the aqua regia process to purify the gold.

If you did dissolve the base metals and silver completely in nitric and, if no brownish powder (gold) remained after doing so, that means that there was no gold in there to start with. I am assuming no chlorides were present.

*Note#2:* I wasted about an hour this morning reading and studying this thread. Unless you guys know something I don't know about Yash, it seems to me that he has been treated shabbily. Lots of innuendo without any substance, in my opinion. He did get hot and said some things he shouldn't have said when he was badgered but I would probably have done the same. Why don't we all chill out, give him the benefit of the doubt, start over, and try to answer his questions? Yash, you said a few things you should apologize for. 

*Note#3:* For some reason, I have suddenly been inundated, by PM and email, with about 10 requests from members on getting gold out of a cyanide solution. I don't have the time to answer all these and am hoping this post will take care of most of it, or at least get the generalities out of the way. If not, let me know. You know who you are.

Chris


----------



## Yash (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks a lot. Joem and gsp.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 28, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## maynman1751 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank You guys for helping Yash. I too believe that he was not received well. I also believe that this may have been due to cultural differences(misunderstandings). This forum is full of great, generous and well-meaning members that do indeed help anyone who deserves and earns their help. I am proud to be a member of this fine group! John.


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 29, 2012)

GSP,
I'm guilty of referring Yash to PM you about the cynide situation, But only Yash, no one else. He really is a good guy.

I tried to help him in the past while he was being badgered so when He PM'ed me looking for help with this, I referred him to the person I felt could help the most.

I am here to help him with any questions he has. I deal daily with many people that English is not their first language. The tone of the conversation also has to include nationality and how the language translates with these electronic translators. 

Tom C.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 29, 2012)

At no point do I feel I treated Yash with disrespect or shabbily, my intention in the replies I gave was to try to get him to understand the processes and reactions he was going to have to deal with. 
GSP eventually posted about recovery and refining from a cyanide solution, that bears no resembalance to the first material discussed or even the second material, has this been abandoned as in the one test done Yash stated he had no gold powder in his nitric solution, to me this points to the fact there was no gold in there in the first place, hence my suggestion to read and learn testing techniques and procedures as well as what acids will dissolve what metals and leave others unaffected.
Refining is not something I believe to be taken lightly, we deal with dangerous and deadly chemicals and gases and with cyanide thrown into the mix we have a real recipe for disaster to strike very easily and without warning with fatal results for all in the vicinity..... 
I hope Yash is as competent as he claims with chemicals and has read many books so that whatever he tries doesn't end in injury or worse.
The help available here on the forum is outstanding and the information even more so considering it's all free so for all reading this please use your time wisely and do the necessary reading to keep you, your family, neighbours and environment safe and recover your values and refine them successfully.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 29, 2012)

nickvc said:


> At no point do I feel I treated Yash with disrespect or shabbily,


I agree. 

My assessment of Yash is that he has no skills in dealing with people, enhanced by his lack of command of the English language. What he really needed to do was read enough to gain an understanding, then pose his question in such a manner as to not be so damned offensive. We're a very good bunch of people on this forum, and dedicate countless amounts of our time trying to help others. For that, we are entitled to respect. If it does not come, who can blame us if we get testy? 

We try to accommodate those who do not use English as a first language, but it is incumbent upon them to also try to learn how to ask questions without sounding as if they are entitled. No one is. 

Quite frankly, he's damned lucky I didn't ban him from the forum. You'll never know how close he was to getting that one way ticket. 

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 29, 2012)

There were quite few nice threads discussed this in last few days. Some people search and read other don't bother.... 
It is easier to ask isn't it?

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?st=0&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&keywords=gold+plating+cyanide+solution&start=20


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 29, 2012)

nickvc said:


> At no point do I feel I treated Yash with disrespect or shabbily, my intention in the replies I gave was to try to get him to understand the processes and reactions he was going to have to deal with.
> GSP eventually posted about recovery and refining from a cyanide solution, that bears no resembalance to the first material discussed or even the second material, has this been abandoned as in the one test done Yash stated he had no gold powder in his nitric solution, to me this points to the fact there was no gold in there in the first place, hence my suggestion to read and learn testing techniques and procedures as well as what acids will dissolve what metals and leave others unaffected.
> Refining is not something I believe to be taken lightly, we deal with dangerous and deadly chemicals and gases and with cyanide thrown into the mix we have a real recipe for disaster to strike very easily and without warning with fatal results for all in the vicinity.....
> I hope Yash is as competent as he claims with chemicals and has read many books so that whatever he tries doesn't end in injury or worse.
> The help available here on the forum is outstanding and the information even more so considering it's all free so for all reading this please use your time wisely and do the necessary reading to keep you, your family, neighbours and environment safe and recover your values and refine them successfully.



Nick,

I did somewhat discuss this in the same post.



GSP said:


> NOTE#1: On the initial problem on processing the alloy (10Au, 10Ag, 70Cu, 5Fe, 5Zn or Pb). As 4metals and others have said, everything on this list, except the gold, will dissolve in 50/50 nitric acid. The only possible problem I see is that, with the gold at 10%, some of the remaining gold might be colloidal. This can cause settling and/or filtering difficulties. With all that copper, zinc, and silver in it, the reaction will probably generate enough heat to dissolve most of it. At the end, however, I would transfer the undissolved solids (gold, mainly) to a beaker, add a little fresh 50/50 nitric, and heat it to dissolve that last bit. Filter and rinse the solids and put them through the aqua regia process to purify the gold.
> 
> If you did dissolve the base metals and silver completely in nitric and, if no brownish powder (gold) remained after doing so, that means that there was no gold in there to start with. I am assuming no chlorides were present.


----------



## Yash (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello everyone, i am so sorry about the way i framed mymquestions till now, but truly speaking it was not intentional ,just we can take it as language fumble, bt anyways i am glad to be a part of this great forum which is always up ahead in helping others,and i hope i will be getting all the help i need and will provide from myside also if needed, thanks to every one.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 1, 2012)

A wonderful improvement of your attitude, Yash. Welcome to the forum. 

Harold


----------



## Yash (Mar 27, 2012)

I treat my metal with HNO3, Then dissovle the powder in AR, neutral it with urea, then HH. I collect the ppt and melt it.
But my gold is fragile?.
Can any body tell me why?
and how can i correct it?
pls.


----------



## eeTHr (Mar 27, 2012)

Yash---

Do you mean brittle?


----------



## martyn111 (Mar 27, 2012)

Possible lead contamination, in future add a few drops of sulphuric acid into your AuCl solution, the lead will precipitate out as lead sulphate , filter solution and then precipitate your gold.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 28, 2012)

Yash I believe Martyn may well have given you the answer you need but I would suggest adding a good rinsing cycle to your precipitated gold powders. Harold,s method is very good and will remove many contaminants from your powder including any silver chloride that gets through.


----------



## Yash (Mar 29, 2012)

nickvc said:


> Yash I believe Martyn may well have given you the answer you need but I would suggest adding a good rinsing cycle to your precipitated gold powders. Harold,s method is very good and will remove many contaminants from your powder including any silver chloride that gets through.


how can i wash my ppt?


----------



## nickvc (Mar 29, 2012)

Yash I'm sorry I'm not good with computers so I'm not been awkward when i suggest use the search function and look for Harold V and rinsing methods, he uses water, hydrochloric and ammonia but it's all there in detail and why you do it, it removes many contaminants that drop with your gold powder.


----------



## Oz (Mar 29, 2012)

nickvc said:


> Yash I'm sorry I'm not good with computers so I'm not been awkward when i suggest use the search function and look for Harold V and rinsing methods, Snip


Here is one such post by Harold;
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=11106&start=20


----------



## goldmops (Nov 20, 2019)

Hallo wer hat erfahrun mit Eco-Goldex


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 20, 2019)

Most of us don't speak German. You're more likely to get responses if you translate your post to English.

Dave


----------



## goldmops (Nov 20, 2019)

Hallo wer hat erfahrun mit Eco-Goldex


----------



## anachronism (Nov 20, 2019)

goldmops said:


> Hallo wer hat erfahrun mit Eco-Goldex



Glad you understood Dave's post so well. :lol:


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 20, 2019)

goldmops said:


> Hallo wer hat erfahrun mit Eco-Goldex



Tja, vad vill du veta?

Vissa av oss har erfarenhet men jag tror inte dom pratar tyska så bra.

Göran


----------

